# Tandem road gap [email protected]$$$???



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Me, Ferreli, And Gramderham Decided to huck our meat today. This road gap is way to fun.
It is fairly large. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Hell ya, looks dam fun!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Ferreli gives mad background props.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice.

This is the one from your vid with a different take off, right? Did anyone almost hit the tree this time?


----------



## ynotgobig (Jun 29, 2004)

damn that looks fun


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

I don't see a tandem.


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

That shtuff looks ill.. I'll be up there late June.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

goddamn you guys are insane.


verrrrrry nice.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

very sick.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

braaap.

Go Kings.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

that looks fairly large


----------



## likestocrash (May 29, 2004)

Nice stylie


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

nice stuff, those background poses put you to shame...


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Pdirt...*



pdirt said:


> braaap.
> 
> Go Kings.


Love the new avitar.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Yeah, I was wanting to see and airborne bicycle built for two. Good hicks and pics though.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

siick


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

I'd say the pics do it justice. That is def BIG.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

dayum!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i'll be coming up soon....


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

thats ncieman


----------



## Saved1 (Sep 20, 2004)

Sweet swirling onion rings!! Looks like a fun drop.


----------



## goRz (May 11, 2005)

looks big to me.... plus this take-off looks narrow!


----------



## drumstix (Dec 31, 2003)

TNC said:


> Love the new avitar.


likewize T, diggin yours!


----------



## Chicodude01 (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh snap.


P-town at its finest.


----------



## sflett (Apr 27, 2005)

matt said:


> Nice.
> 
> This is the one from your vid with a different take off, right? Did anyone almost hit the tree this time?


where can i find the video


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

nutty...


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

I was really hoping to see someone gapping on a tandem....now THAT would be Burley...pardon the pun


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Chicodude01 said:


> Oh snap.
> 
> P-town at its finest.


I was gonna call you to come hang out with us, but i ain't got your #.


----------



## rpowell (Nov 29, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Ferreli gives mad background props.


Hell yeah!! Does he hire out, or is a union LOD prop only?


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'll be coming up soon....


If you need a co-pilot call me.
420 sickness... 18 y/o today


----------



## Buck (Jan 21, 2004)

damn you finally posted your video and I missed it???

F'n sweet gap!!!

L8Rz
Buck


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

that looks gnarly man. wheres this video zach im reall interesed in it


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

matt said:


> Nice.
> 
> This is the one from your vid with a different take off, right? Did anyone almost hit the tree this time?


Ferreli did hit the tree, 3 times. He is hurting bad today. Look at the skid marks going at the tree. One time, i stood by the tree, and when he came screaming full speed at it, i hockey checked him off his bike. We got video of it. Ferreli is an animal. He hit the gap 4 times, and crashed hard every time. Me and Gram hit it about 12 times each.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

Swoop said:


> If you need a co-pilot call me.
> 420 sickness... 18 y/o today


18 on 420...i bet you had a good day

bunch of my kids went down tto this girls house to smoke all day today. long story short, cops showed up with like 30 kids there. bustedddddddddd


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

pdirt said:


> braaap.
> 
> Go Kings.


I think you meant Wings..........


----------



## Chicodude01 (Sep 5, 2004)

zachdank said:


> I was gonna call you to come hang out with us, but i ain't got your #.


Yea, I'll drop ya a PM with it.

I am tring to find some sick DH **** around here, so Ive been scouting like mad. I heard of a spot though, so we will have to see.


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

zachdank said:


> One time, i stood by the tree, and when he came screaming full speed at it, i hockey checked him off his bike. We got video of it. QUOTE]
> Damn, thats funny...you probably hurt him more than the tree did. Sick gap, post more pics of the big bikes! It's been a while since you have.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

please invest in a new helmet zachy. your full bravo just doesent protect that noggin enough for such gnar tandam steez. 

ps- how was thursday?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

BJ- said:


> nice stuff, those background poses put you to shame...


I've got a better shamefull background pose 

Me: On the bike
Friends borther: Shameful background pose


----------



## Monster T-roy (Aug 20, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Ferreli did hit the tree, 3 times. He is hurting bad today. Look at the skid marks going at the tree. One time, i stood by the tree, and when he came screaming full speed at it, i hockey checked him off his bike. We got video of it. Ferreli is an animal. He hit the gap 4 times, and crashed hard every time. Me and Gram hit it about 12 times each.


-you hit the tree 12 times each? i should've been there to ninja kick you to safety. i was too sunbaked frum shuvlin on my new dubs. the full screen looks way sicker than on the camera. lets go back so i can backflip it drunk on my pixie bike.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

If I actually ever rode my bike, I might not suck.

Why cant there be trails close by - Im so lazy...



Before Zach chimes in I'll stop whining now, gather my sack, and go huck something meaningful...


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

shiggy said:


> I don't see a tandem.


Exactly. I wanted to see a tandem bike doing a road gap. I cry false advertisement,


----------



## buknoid (May 3, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'll be coming up soon....


When?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

buknoid said:


> When?


a few weeks. most likely the weekend after zd is down here.......


----------

